# fishin is slooooooooo!



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I know fishing is slow when my cut bait lies in the surf for 2 hrs and even a crab doesn't eat it 

can't wait till fall:fishing:


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

<center>
<img src="http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb280/toddr64/0527081136a.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>

<center>
<img src="http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb280/toddr64/0805081433.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

poppin cork and live shrimp


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Danman I heading down to Myrtle Beach the week after labor day, I hope the fishing picks up by then.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*N Myrtle Beach*

My buddy is camping in North Myrtle Beach this week. He called today and said they caught a bunch of whiting last night with a few black drum mixed and a large speck. It was caught on the surf just north of Apache pier in the wash. 

Darin


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Been pulling in some nice pomps and really nice whiting. I only go if the conditions are close to ideal though. Looks like Mullet's are starting to school in the surf. The baitstealers (pinfish) have been thick lately. Probably heading out tomorrow and Sunday if anyone's going.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> Been pulling in some nice pomps and really nice whiting. I only go if the conditions are close to ideal though. Looks like Mullet's are starting to school in the surf. The baitstealers (pinfish) have been thick lately. Probably heading out tomorrow and Sunday if anyone's going.


Hey nice to see you around....I will be down starting the 16th for the week by myself...well at least not with a bunch of guys that are hung over from the night b4...sorry about that last time I saw you
:--|

Probably going to be hitting the south jetty a lot of the time, but I am bringing the smallest bait rods I have to try and get a few pomps.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> Hey nice to see you around....I will be down starting the 16th for the week by myself...well at least not with a bunch of guys that are hung over from the night b4...sorry about that last time I saw you
> :--|
> 
> Probably going to be hitting the south jetty a lot of the time, but I am bringing the smallest bait rods I have to try and get a few pomps.


What's going on Justin? Sometimes it's a bit trying to fish with people who don't know how and aren't interested in learning how. 

South Jetty's a bit far of a walk but I'll go pompano fishing if the water's pretty.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

sativa, you just need me to give you a few lessons.



by the way, you have that rod of mine?


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

surfsidesativa said:


> What's going on Justin? *Sometimes it's a bit trying to fish with people who don't know how and aren't interested in learning how. *
> 
> South Jetty's a bit far of a walk but I'll go pompano fishing if the water's pretty.


So you have been fishing with my friend down the street. 
He knows everything, funny how he never catches any fish. I do not go with him anymore he drives me nuts.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> What's going on Justin? Sometimes it's a bit trying to fish with people who don't know how and aren't interested in learning how.
> 
> South Jetty's a bit far of a walk but I'll go pompano fishing if the water's pretty.


Yeah its real hard. It was four of us down to golf for a couple of days. We drank just about all day everyday and really did it up at night. I really wanted to fish just like I always do, it was hard because they all said they wanted to before we got there so I brought all this gear and then none of them wanted to go...I was just fine with that I like to fish a lot by myself anyway. So I told them all I would be back mid morning the night before and then they all acted like they wanted to go...It was a pain to say the least


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello all. New to the board but not to fishing in the Murrells Inlet area. I am going down Saturday and coming back Monday. Will be doing alot of fishing. Surf mostly. Hopefully I can catch some pompano. Anyone going to be fishing Sat or Sunday?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I will be there Sun, it my teeth, or lack there of, do not hurt, the wisdoms are coming out Fri.


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

I will be at Litchfield surf fishing. Are you going to the Pier in Surfside or?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

beach in garden city, I would go today but the Doc say's no.


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am down here outfishin and caught 5 whiting and 1 flying fish this morning. ITS SLOOOOOO. I am thinking of going out in a boat later today any advice?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

north side of the Jetty. we caught a couple of whiting and a few ladyfish.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

brandon why did your doc say no, im out for a few weeks to cause of the doc?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

wisdom teeth came out FRI. he said nNo fishing SAT. So I fished today, don't see why he said no fishing SAT., because I went out last night and everything was OK.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ive done the wisdom teeth thing it kinda sucks, i had my appendix burst last tuesday so im down and out for a week


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

bmcox86 said:


> ive done the wisdom teeth thing it kinda sucks, i had my appendix burst last tuesday so im down and out for a week


Yeah, I'd take a week off and rest.

My app busted in 2000, but I waited like an idiot to go the doctor - got peritonitis - doc said not to go back to work for two weeks (was in the hostpital 7 days) - didn't have the sick days at work without losing pay, so I went back to work the day after I got out of the hospital - it took me a year and a half to get my strength back.

Get some rest. The fish will still be there.


----------



## deeptuna (Aug 11, 2008)

*Apache fishing conditions what to use?*

Im going to Apache Pier in a few weeks. Was wondering how the fishing was and what to use as bait?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> ive done the wisdom teeth thing it kinda sucks, i had my appendix burst last tuesday so im down and out for a week


Damn dude that does suck. I thought I had it bad being off the beach for just one day, oh, well, let me know when you are able to fish again we will wet a line.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

deeptuna said:


> Im going to Apache Pier in a few weeks. Was wondering how the fishing was and what to use as bait?


It just depends on the weather and surf temperature. It should start picking up Late August, certainly by Early-Mid September.


----------

